# Kelbytraining.com



## dearlybeloved (Apr 28, 2013)

Has anyone used this? if so, is it worth it? Ive read his digital photography books and have learned a lot from reading them and im wondering if his website will be a good source of knowledge and easy to learn from.

thanks


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 28, 2013)

I have used kelbytrainining.com for a long time and highly recommend it. For the price of a book you can watch hundreds of hours of videos. Also keep in mind that there are 50 or so other trainers besides Scott Kelby with many different areas of expertise.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks! I was hoping for good reviews because I want to use it but just don't know yet.


----------



## LShooter (Apr 28, 2013)

I've used it on and off for several years and really like the quaility of the videos. Great information is available there!


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2013)

Scott Kelby's $99 a year NAPP has 65 pages of tutorials, regular web casts, 10 yearly issues of Photoshop User magazine, access to many certified Photoshop experts in the member only forum, a help desk, and software and hardware discounts to boot.

NAPP members also get a substantial discount at Kelby Training on books, DVD's, seninars, and the training subscription.
To get the discounts all you need to do is log into Kelby Training using your NAPP log in name and password.
Photoshop User | Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP


----------



## jakeg1999 (Apr 28, 2013)

I started it about two weeks ago and its great. It is well worth the money.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been subscribed for a month or so. I've already watched a TON of tutorials and there is so much more. Definitely worth the price IMHO.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 28, 2013)

This is one thread that illustrates why I enjoy this forum so much. After years of lurking, infrequent posting, I can ALWAYS learn something here. Have never heard of the site in the OP, but wow. Seems like a nice learning tool! Thanks!


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 28, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> This is one thread that illustrates why I enjoy this forum so much. After years of lurking, infrequent posting, I can ALWAYS learn something here. Have never heard of the site in the OP, but wow. Seems like a nice learning tool! Thanks!



There should be a TPF discount!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 28, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> TATTRAT said:
> 
> 
> > This is one thread that illustrates why I enjoy this forum so much. After years of lurking, infrequent posting, I can ALWAYS learn something here. Have never heard of the site in the OP, but wow. Seems like a nice learning tool! Thanks!
> ...



LOL! Indeed!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2013)

KmH said:


> Scott Kelby's $99 a year NAPP has 65 pages of tutorials, regular web casts, 10 yearly issues of Photoshop User magazine, access to many certified Photoshop experts in the member only forum, a help desk, and software and hardware discounts to boot.
> 
> NAPP members also get a substantial discount at Kelby Training on books, DVD's, seninars, and the training subscription.
> To get the discounts all you need to do is log into Kelby Training using your NAPP log in name and password.
> *Photoshop User | Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP*



Wow....more SPAM, again? You remove the tags from phone-posted messages and call them spam, yet you post this kind of stuff all the time??? I don't understand it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 29, 2013)

I took a sports photography workshop several years ago with a photographer who's now an instructor (not sports related) for Kelby Training but wasn't yet at the time; I haven't used any of the Kelby products. 

I'd looked up NAPP some time ago and couldn't find anything that seemed to indicate it was actually an association or organization (no board of directors, officers, etc.). The membership seems to be more of a subscription for products and services; to me using that name seems misleading but it looks like they may not be using the NAPP name much anymore. 

My concern is with their Terms Of Use for submitted photos, ideas, suggestions etc. It says while a user would retain ownership, any submissions incl. what's posted on a forum or gallery, gives Kelby Training the right to use, copy, reproduce, etc. etc. the submissions, apparently without additional approval - and as it says at the beginning of the third paragraph under Submissions "We provide no compensation...". 

I don't think I'd trust using a photography business that apparently could be using other photographers' work for an unspecified use or time period and without approval or compensation.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 29, 2013)

Derrel said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Scott Kelby's $99 a year NAPP has 65 pages of tutorials, regular web casts, 10 yearly issues of Photoshop User magazine, access to many certified Photoshop experts in the member only forum, a help desk, and software and hardware discounts to boot.
> ...


I'm wondering why the link has this on the end, when it works fine without it: ?aid=luhgxq  Maybe Keith gets a credit or commission or something for every person he convinces to join, and that's how they track who sent who?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 29, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



That is an affiliate tag so the person providing the traffic gets paid a commission if a sale takes place. I am surprised affiliate links are allowed on this forum since SPAM is looked down on so poorly.

Read all about it HERE


----------



## Buckster (Apr 29, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


No wonder he pushes it so hard at every possible opportunity.  I guess it's all good as long as his post doesn't say he sent it from a phone brand using tapatalk...


----------



## dearlybeloved (Apr 30, 2013)

I signed up for kelby training,  so we'll see how it goes. Thank everyone for your feedback.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 30, 2013)

dearlybeloved said:


> I signed up for kelby training, so we'll see how it goes. Thank everyone for your feedback.



You'll be glad you did.


----------



## dearlybeloved (May 7, 2013)

okay guys, so its been about a week since I signed up for kelby training and all I have to say is "WOW!". This this probably the best tool you can own as a photographer because of how simple, easy and quick it is to learn. I've gone through seminars with scott, camera raw with matt kloskowski, portraits with joe mcnally and its honestly the best way to learn photography (imho). 

I was hesitant about it at first because of the price ($199 a year) but it is so valuable and full of information. Im impressed to say the least, so if anyone else is wondering about this the I would have to say GO FOR IT! 

best $200 I've spent on anything over the internet.


----------



## shaylou (Jun 29, 2013)

I watched some of his videos about lighting and didn't get much at all out of them. He skimmed over the topic but made sure you knew what equipment he was using and where to buy it. Perhaps he focuses on the beginner because a lot of people seem to like him.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know which one you watched but I don't get the feel they are pushing products hard.   I mean sure,  there's product placement but I've always learned something new when watching them.


----------

